# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Myodiscs

## Golden Dragon

I am -16.00D and consider myodiscs.  My glasses very thick and heavy and I need improvement to cosmetic and weight problem.  I have taken advise that myodiscs are my solution and I on point of making request.  Before I proceed please can you offer if I should take caution agianst myodisc.  I worry about aciuty but it is said that aciuty will lessen as my rx get higher.

----------


## For-Life

> I am -16.00D and consider myodiscs. My glasses very thick and heavy and I need improvement to cosmetic and weight problem. I have taken advise that myodiscs are my solution and I on point of making request. Before I proceed please can you offer if I should take caution agianst myodisc. I worry about aciuty but it is said that aciuty will lessen as my rx get higher.


Talk to a great optician about contact lens options

----------


## Golden Dragon

Thank you for reply For Life.  I try contact lens but have problem seeing lens and also of putting lens in eye.  Is there solution to this?  I need still new glasses and am thinking myodisc my best option but is there other lens i should consider preferentally?

----------


## Darryl Meister

The biggest disadvantage to the myodisc design is the fact that the field of view is limited compared to a "full-field" design, and you will have a noticeable image jump when your lines of sight pass between the usable prescription aperture (or "bowl") and the "carrier" portion of the lens. However, these lenses can be considerably thinner and lighter than full-field lenses. If you do go with a myodisc, I would recommend Younger Optical's Blended Myodisc. The "bowl" is blended into the carrier, so it is a lot less noticeable. You may experience a difference in magnification between a full-field design and a myodisc, which may necessitate a short adaptation period.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Another lens design that should be considered is a high index bi-concave lens. Optima makes this type of lens in various minus front curves that are    -2.00, -4.00, and -6.00 I believe. Stay with the -4 or -2 curve. A 42mm eye wide bridged frame like the Polo 445 should keep the edge below 8mm.

Hope this helps

----------


## chip anderson

Golden Dragon:  A responsible practioner will fit contact lens that are comfortable and provide good vision.  He will also personally sit down at a table with you, _instruct you on insertion and removal and not allow you to go home with them until he feels you are capable of same._


Of course, responsible practioners are getting rare.

Chip

----------


## Golden Dragon

Thank you all for very helpful reply.  I will discuss higer index bi concave and myodisc for best solution.  My present glasses 1.7 index and so heavy I get soreness from weight, field of vision is also not good so I want try contact lens again but I hope for more insruction on putting lens in eye.  I have many difficulty with this and I fear my instruction on lens inserting not enough.  I have very good vision with contact but must over come problem with inserting.  Best Regards to you all.

----------


## QDO1

> . My present glasses 1.7 index and so heavy I get soreness from weight.


You must be wearing glass then... why not try 1.74 plastic, which is now available form several manufacturers, and will be comprable in thickness, but much lighter...

----------


## Golden Dragon

Thank you for replies to my message.  I ask for contacts which I wear mostly now and find a great improvement on my glasses as at -16 D the vision is not perfect with glasses.  I am now very happy with the contacts but wish my optomotrist recommended contacts more strongly before and give me more help on lens insertion!  

The have myodiscs that are unblended but I find vision is reasonable and most importantly the weight is very much reduced.  Is there any advantage to blended myodiscs other than cosmetic consideration?

----------

